
Swift and Dynamism - dchest
http://blog.wilshipley.com/2016/05/pimp-my-code-book-2-swift-and-dynamism.html
======
stevedekorte
People that don't use a feature (whether it's introspection, dynamic message
passing, classes, FP, actors, GC, type systems, etc) saying they won't miss
it, tells us something about the person but not necessarily anything about the
feature.

~~~
mpweiher
Especially if, as was the thrust of many of the articles, they actually _are_
using those features, and quite heavily at that. They just don't see them
directly.

Kind of reminds me of the old slogan from the anti-nuclear movement in
Germany: "Atomkraft, Nein Danke! Strom kommt aus der Steckdose". (We don't
need no stinkin' nuclear power, electricity comes out of the wall socket)

~~~
coldtea
> _Kind of reminds me of the old slogan from the anti-nuclear movement in
> Germany: "Atomkraft, Nein Danke! Strom kommt aus der Steckdose". (We don't
> need no stinkin' nuclear power, electricity comes out of the wall socket)_

Sounds like a hoax slogan (possible from anti-anti-nuclearists). The one I
remember was "Atomkraft, Nein Danke!" by itself.

------
bjt
This is a very strong endorsement:

> I am better Swift programmer after a year and a half in Swift than I was in
> Objective-C after 26 years.

------
jawngee
He skipped over KVO, KVC and related reflection capabilities of Objective-C
that make it so flexible.

I like and use swift, but I haven't reached a point where a lightbulb went off
and I proclaimed "Hey I needed this".

~~~
mikeash
KVO is horrendous. KVC is occasionally nice but often greatly overused. I
certainly wouldn't miss either one.

~~~
mpweiher
"The solution to bad metasystems is not to ban metasystems, it is to design
better metasystems that allow these things in a more disciplined and more
flexible way."

[http://blog.metaobject.com/2016/05/what-missing-in-
discussio...](http://blog.metaobject.com/2016/05/what-missing-in-discussion-
about.html)

See also: The Siren Call of KVO and Cocoa Bindings
[http://blog.metaobject.com/2014/03/the-siren-call-of-kvo-
and...](http://blog.metaobject.com/2014/03/the-siren-call-of-kvo-and-cocoa-
bindings.html)

~~~
chillacy
Yea, I think KVO could be done better. As I recall, Ember properties were
pretty neat, and had a nice way of specifying dependencies. A lot less awkward
than a bunch of + (NSSet _)keyPathsForValuesAffectingValueForKey:(NSString_
)key methods.

I'd also want more strongly typed keys, less strings everywhere. I do use
NSStringFromSelector as much as I can, but strings are unavoidable in IB.

Also the handling of one-to-many dependencies could be made a lot more
intuitive as well.

------
matt4077
My heart skipped a beat today when refreshing my RSS-feeds. It was like a
reunion with your first love. The best of new excitement & old familiarity:
Wil Shipley is writing again!

------
coldcode
It's nice to hear from someone that's been using Objective-C even longer than
me who feels the same about Swift. Only 19 years here.

------
patrickg_zill
I must not be 100% up on my acronyms: what is ARC? it's not "Arc" as in "Lisp
like language written by Paul Graham et al" of course.

~~~
austinz
Automatic Reference Counting:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_Reference_Counting](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_Reference_Counting)

------
ktRolster
nevermind, I figured it out.

~~~
simscitizen
He's saying that the same team that developed LLVM, clang, and ARC (which most
people think are good things for the Apple ecosystem) is also bringing you
Swift. So you should feel good that the language is being developed by a team
with a good track record that will probably find a solution for this
particular issue.

